
Estonia forges ahead with its plan to let anyone become an Estonian digitally - Libertatea
http://www.zdnet.com/estonia-forges-ahead-with-its-plan-to-let-anyone-become-an-estonian-digitally-7000035289/#ftag=RSSbaffb68
======
higherpurpose
As long as you're willing to let them store your fingerprint in a centralized
database that's likely to be hacked by the NSA within a week of operation.

